# Short FP Ideas



## Rangertrek (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a client that provided me with a synthetic tusk material and he wants a couple FPs.  Problem is, the blank is only about 4-1/2" long x 2" wide.  So, I am looking for a shorter style pen.  I have checked the Electra and the El Toro, client not really happy with those.
Any other options I can suggest to him?
Thanks.


----------



## stolicky (Oct 29, 2010)

I have recently seen the Vertex on line as a FP.  No experience with it, but that may be something to look in to.  The black required is ~3" (or less).


----------



## juteck (Oct 29, 2010)

The Stretch FP from Lau Lau Woodworks also uses a single tube that might work.

https://www.laulauwood.net/catalog/10


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Oct 29, 2010)

*SHORT?*

A fountain pen does not require the full length of the kit barrels.  These were designed to accommodate the longer rollerball refill.  A fountain pen requires only the space for the pump (in full position) or even shorter, the ink cartridge.  Shorten the tubes of any kit to fit your needs.
For instance the "Cutoff Cutie" is a joke full function fountain pen made for a swap on another forum.  The theme of the swap was "Not the pen you would chose to write your memoirs".  The nib barrel is shortened to 1.25" and the clip barrel is only 1.75" long.  Both pens are from the same kit, the walnut Baron is for reference only.


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool, I actually like the cutie's look.  I usually don't carry a pen in my pocket, as I have enough in there.  But that might be compact enough...  

I've had that idea befor, but it's nice to see it in action.


----------

